
Ask HN: What would you change to make meetings productive? - sharjeelnoor
Hello HN,<p>We&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts on your most keenly felt pain points wrt meetings and how you&#x27;d like to see them fixed esp. wrt conference calls or video conferencing.<p>All suggestions and moonshot ideas are welcome. Who knows, we may be so impressed that we may build it for you :)<p>Thanks,<p>The folks at izi.ai
======
arikr
I'd have everyone who ever leads a meeting read the book "meetings matter"

